# What to do when women throws a tandtrum??



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

a member posted this over in general.....maybe you can tell us your side

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My women always seems to get mad at very little things a lot, and then she just won't talk to me, and expects me to make her happy again. This happens at least 3-4 times a week. 

I'm getting pretty fed up, and I'm just wondering what you guys do when your women get mad???


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a member posted this over in general.....maybe you can tell us your side
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


"My women"? That's probably it right there, jealousy issues. Or maybe she's just mad because he can't spell! That sure pushes me right over the edge.  Maybe the only thing that's going to make her happy is the fly fisherman.

IME, if somebody's giving someone else the silent treatment, some serious work needs to be done. But, as you say, there is another side to this story, and the only person who can really tell that is the referenced "women", not us.

gabrielle

(And yes, I am going to attempt to work the fly fisherman into every thread like this...it'll just be my version of the tampax picture.)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a member posted this over in general.....maybe you can tell us your side
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Stupid men, if they'd only do what we say, all the time, AND read our minds, they wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Penny, that should be a sticky here in the lounge, with "The Secret to Making Women Happy" as the subject line: _Stupid men, if they'd only do what we say, all the time, AND read our minds, they wouldn't have these problems._ 

And I have no objections to working the Fly Fisherman into every post. In fact, we should all change our avatars to FF. Although I'm somewhat partial to the Lonely Cowboy b/c with the FF's ass so naughtily uncovered, he feels a little ignored.

Oops......uh were we talking about something? Sorry I seem to have forgotten the original topic


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

I already know how to keep my woman happy.

1) Pay attention to her
2) Keep her checking account full
3) Love her
4) Put money in her checking account
5) Massage her
6) Check her checking account to make sure it's full
7) Give her a foot rubbing 
8) Put money in her checking account
etc....

Do all this and you shouldn't have a problem keeping the "Little Lady" happy.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*No no it's a typo*

He meant to post "What to do when women throws a TANDEM".

I don't think you can answer this without knowing the circumstances - is it an old rusty beater schwinn or a custom made davinci? How far did she throw it and where did it land?

Most importantly, what did the original poster do to piss her off so much?


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Impy said:


> He meant to post "What to do when women throws a TANDEM".


OH of course! A *tandem*! Impy, you so smaaaart.

My advice on what to do when a women throws a tandem, especially if she can heave it any significant distance, is *get the h out of the way, d00d*!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Impy said:


> Most importantly, what did the original poster do to piss her off so much?


Left the seat up and she fell in the toilet in the middle of the night?


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*All you need to know...*

I'm sorry, it was all my fault
carter


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Once is a tantrum*

More than that starts to look like a way of life for the two of you; do the math.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*or maybe*



formica said:


> Left the seat up and she fell in the toilet in the middle of the night?


He switched her seat to a guy's seat to take her bike on a ride and forgot to put her seat back on!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I'm getting pretty fed up, and I'm just wondering what you guys do when your women get mad???


I say "B1tch, get in the kitchen and make me a pie!"

OK, actually we generally have a fight (I'm the one who does the silent treatment, but I don't do it often. My partner has a lot to say, especially when she's pissed.) Stuff gets worked out. She does not make me a pie.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> I'm sorry, it was all my fault
> carter


nice try but it goes like this:

*The Man's Prayer*

_I'm a man,
I can change, 
if I have to, 
I guess_


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> ... She does not make me a pie.


Hehehe


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*You all are too funny*

It probably didn't just start with this original tantrum. It probably just slowly built up and then she blew up. Either that or she could just be a drama queen. If you want to keep her then you got to work it out or just learn how to say 'Yes dear. You are right dear. Let's go out to a nice dinner dear.' but that doesn't sound like a happy relationship.

I needed this laugh this morning. I am having some crazy pregnancy dreams!


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*Disaster narrowly averted*

Thank God he turned to the right place for advice - other guys on a mtn bike forum. Personally, I prefer to consult my lbs when my wife and I are having problems.


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

formica said:


> *The Man's Prayer*
> 
> _I'm a man,
> I can change,
> ...


I've always been partial to "If a man says something in a forest and there's no woman around to hear him, is he still wrong?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

the wife threw a tantrum (if we had a tandem she would have thrown that too, but she isn't a beastly woman and wouldn't be able to throw it far) once when we were "lost" and darkness was getting ready to settle in on us. (no, there was nobody available to ask directions from) we were on a trail that had become pretty rough and i was riding about 65% of the terrain, which means she was walking nearly 100% of it.

there is really no way to deal with the situation. i tried being encouraging and that didn't do much, i tried getting angry and threatening her to no avail, i even carried/pushed both bikes for a while.

like i told her, it would all be fine and it was. we got back to the highway and all was well.

to her credit i think the biggest problem was that she was dehydrated and didn't eat enough. i need to get her to drink and eat more on long rides. that and the fact that she is going on trails that are a bit too advanced for her... oops

i have artificially shortened her learning curve for sure.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

jsnk1975 said:


> Thank God he turned to the right place for advice - other guys on a mtn bike forum. Personally, I prefer to consult my lbs when my wife and I are having problems.


That's dumb. Everyone knows you go to your homosexual affair partner to discuss your marriage problems.

"No one understands me like he does!!!"


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Impy said:


> He meant to post "What to do when women throws a TANDEM".


Thanks for clarifying. I was wondering what a tandtrum was! 



Impy said:


> I don't think you can answer this without knowing the circumstances - is it an old rusty beater schwinn or a custom made davinci? How far did she throw it and where did it land?


If it was a rusty schwinn that woman must be HUGE (burley?). I can't toss a single version very far much less a tandem.


----------



## Marla (Dec 1, 2005)

*Here's my take on things....*

Well, I know that I have done this to my man and it drives him mad. I'm a person who likes to think things through... what I mean by that is, if there is something that has initally made me mad I will think about it and ask myself why it made me mad in the first place. My boyfriend takes that as me being all quiet, which from his point of view I can see why he would think that. But from my side of things I don't want to fly off the handle at him based on my initial response to something. After I think about it, if I still feel the same way I will then tell him so (or attempt to if he hasn't already assumed that I'm in a mood when I'm just thinking about stuff). Sometimes after thinking about things I decide that my initial feelings were just a reaction to the situation and not how I really feel about it....

Ok, some of you are probably thinking, WT!! I think too much, I know this and it drives my boyfriend crazy. I've tried explaining to him that men and women work differently, our brains are wired to work in different ways. For example, most men tend to take off their clothes and leave them where they threw them, not for any other reason than they don't think about putting it in the laundry basket, they are probably thinking about sex or sport... where as, it drives us mad that they can't put their clothes in the laundry basket. It's a simple task right? To us yes, to a man once the clothes leave their body they forget about them... I've come to accept this and in the real scheme of things it doesn't really matter. I love my man and him leaving his clothes on the floor isn't really a big deal to me. I'll just pick them up and put them where they should be. And men tend to act off their initial feelings (I think that is why they beat the crap out of one another a lot...lol) and us women are thinkers. We think through our feelings....

So...after a lot of "thinking"...lol... I am coming to understand that from my side of things, I need to respect that my man doesn't look at things the same way I do. And now that I am coming to understand this more I don't feel myself slipping into my thinking cycle as much or reacting to situations the way I used to. And to tell you the truth it does feel pretty good. He still thinks I'm moody (that's what he calls it) but I can't get him to understand that I'm not being moody, I am thinking.

So girls, maybe we should think more like men and give ourselves less stress!! LMAO.. but if we were to do that, where would we all be???


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am not a maid. He can pick up his own dirty clothes and put them in the laundry. It's kind of fun to see how long they'll stay there and how big the pile gets.It's good practice in letting go of the little things. Then when you do the wash, and they have nothing clean, you point to the pile, and you point to the on switch on the washing machine. Do this a few times and they either get the hang of tossing things in the pile ( if things make it into the basket, I will wash them) or doing thier own wash ( this is what my teens do). 

~f.

ps, welcome to the WL and you might post your reply to the guys in the GD forum, the thread was cross posted here just for trolling sake, if you ask me.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*why do you do that?*



Marla said:


> ...I'll just pick them up and put them where they should be...


When my man puts his clothes on the floor, they stay on the floor until he picks them back up again! They don't bother me in the slightest. Now, if he started hanging them on the bike rack and I couldn't put my bike away, we'd have to have words.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

alaskarider said:


> When my man puts his clothes on the floor, they stay on the floor until he picks them back up again! They don't bother me in the slightest. Now, if he started hanging them on the bike rack and I couldn't put my bike away, we'd have to have words.


I don't know why she does, but I know why I do...the clutter just drives me nuts.

I have tried the "leave it there and wait" method, but that doesn't really work either. If I have boy(s), they will definitely learn to use the hamper! (..and the dishwasher, how to make a bed, and... jk  )


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I don't know why she does, but I know why I do...the clutter just drives me nuts.
> 
> I have tried the "leave it there and wait" method, but that doesn't really work either. If I have boy(s), they will definitely learn to use the hamper! (..and the dishwasher, how to make a bed, and... jk  )


why j/k? taking care of yourself and a house is life skills. If you ( not you in particular) run around picking up after them they never learn how to do it, or what happens when you don't. I had to teach a 14 year old girl I hired as a helper once, how to clean a window with windex because her mom has always has a housecleaner. My boys know how to vacuum, clean a bathroom, do dishes, do laundry, cook, and even run a sewing machine. That doesn't mean they do it all the time,    but at least they know how. I do undertsand the "I can't handle clutter factor" but for me, the "I am not going to do their job for them" outweighs it.

~f.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*even scarier...*



formica said:


> I had to teach a 14 year old girl I hired as a helper once, how to clean a window with windex because her mom has always has a housecleaner. ~f.


i went to sleep away camp with kids who didn't know how to use a broom. yes, that's right, they didn't know how to SWEEP. the counselors had to teach them how to use a broom and dustpan.



no one should be that useless or helpless.

rt


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

catzilla said:


> That's dumb. Everyone knows you go to your homosexual affair partner to discuss your marriage problems.
> 
> "No one understands me like he does!!!"


You mean the guy on the other side of the glory hole?  We're actually supposed to talk?


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I don't know why she does, but I know why I do...the clutter just drives me nuts.
> 
> I have tried the "leave it there and wait" method, but that doesn't really work either. If I have boy(s), they will definitely learn to use the hamper! (..and the dishwasher, how to make a bed, and... jk  )


We have this issue in our household. My clutter threshold is pretty well above my partners. She has a decent clutter threshold, I'm downright slovenly. She picks up after me occasionally, but more often she waits and sees, and I pick up before the breaking point, but sometimes I get the "Why can't you just pick up that cup and your three pairs of shoes in the living room and all the toys and take out the recycling and why didn't you bring a towel to sit on in the car you knew it was muddy when you went biking and I walked around all day with a big brown spot on my jeans do you have any idea how embarassed I was..."

I should show her this thread, she thinks I don't listen.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*rt* said:


> i went to sleep away camp with kids who didn't know how to use a broom. yes, that's right, they didn't know how to SWEEP. the counselors had to teach them how to use a broom and dustpan.
> 
> no one should be that useless or helpless.
> 
> rt


When I worked at MIT we had a student employee who developed an astounding oder problem over the course of the semester. Finally one of my coworkers talked to him about it.

He didn't know how to use the laundry machine and had been too ashamed to ask. He was from India, and since his family was middle class, they had a servant who took care of it. He'd assumed that there'd be servants for the students in the dorms. He'd gone almost three months without washing his clothes. Our employee talked to his RA who showed him how to do laundry. I felt really sorry for the kid. He got a new job for the next semester, mostly I think because he was too ashamed to deal with us.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> We have this issue in our household. My clutter threshold is pretty well above my partners. She has a decent clutter threshold, I'm downright slovenly. She picks up after me occasionally, but more often she waits and sees, and I pick up before the breaking point, but sometimes I get the "Why can't you just pick up that cup and your three pairs of shoes in the living room and all the toys and take out the recycling and why didn't you bring a towel to sit on in the car you knew it was muddy when you went biking and I walked around all day with a big brown spot on my jeans do you have any idea how embarassed I was..."
> 
> I should show her this thread, she thinks I don't listen.


That's hilarious  So true. Hubby picks up after himself sometimes, and I complain sometimes, but usually it's just easier not to argue.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> When I worked at MIT we had a student employee who developed an astounding oder problem over the course of the semester. Finally one of my coworkers talked to him about it.
> 
> He didn't know how to use the laundry machine and had been too ashamed to ask. He was from India, and since his family was middle class, they had a servant who took care of it. He'd assumed that there'd be servants for the students in the dorms. He'd gone almost three months without washing his clothes. Our employee talked to his RA who showed him how to do laundry. I felt really sorry for the kid. He got a new job for the next semester, mostly I think because he was too ashamed to deal with us.


omg, that's horrible. in a sadly funny kind of way. at least he had a valid cultural excuse, the kids i went to camp with (eons ago!) were just spoiled brats. 

rt


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

A guy's perspective on a few comments

Doing laundry isn't a problem.
As for the clothes hamper, it just prevents you from seeing the pile of clothes that needs washing and thus you may forget to do it. (Often the pile is inside the closet so it isn't too unsightly.)

Making the bed? Yeah, this one makes a lot of sense to a guy. Unless you are living out of one room the bed is for sleeping and you just have to unmake it before you can get in it. If you are trying to keep pets out of the bed that is different as well.

Dishes, again not a problem. Especially since a dishwasher is just about standard equipement anywhere and everywhere now.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

archer said:


> Making the bed? Yeah, this one makes a lot of sense to a guy. Unless you are living out of one room the bed is for sleeping and you just have to unmake it before you can get in it. If you are trying to keep pets out of the bed that is different as well.


I dated this woman for about a year who made her bed. I should have known it wasn't going to work out after I realized she made her bed *all* the time, not just when she thought she might have company.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I dated this woman for about a year who made her bed. I should have known it wasn't going to work out after I realized she made her bed *all* the time, not just when she thought she might have company.


Ha!

I can't be the only woman in the world who is the messy one in a relationship! My husband sounds like you girls. Personally - I would never consider making the bed unless I had company coming over who might want a tour of the house, I do the laundry when something I want to wear is dirty, and do the dishes when the sink is full or I need a pot or pan that's dirty. I tend to leave a trail of clothing and water glasses and such around - particularly when he's out of town on business. And then I have to run home and clean up before he gets home so he's not all grumpy about the mess. He can't fathom why I can't always keep the house clean and I can't fathom why I'd waste the time cleaning when I don't have to.

The funny thing is that I was in the military and in a military corps of cadets in college, so for years on end, I made my bed, cleaned everything and was really neat every day. As soon as I didn't have to anymore... I went right back to doing what comes naturally. My mom always said that if you do something every day for 21 days it becomes a habit - YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I dated this woman for about a year who made her bed. I should have known it wasn't going to work out after I realized she made her bed *all* the time, not just when she thought she might have company.


i can't leave my house unless the bed is made.....and made with no wrinkles in the sheets.

oh, and no dirty dish gets left in the sink overnight. (yes, i do cook so i do creat dirty dishes on a regular basis).

but i have a few minor OCD tendencies. 

r(eally)t(idy)


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I dated this woman for about a year who made her bed. I should have known it wasn't going to work out after I realized she made her bed *all* the time, not just when she thought she might have company.


Mrs. Kept is fairly fanatical about the bed being made - immediately. As soon as the last person (me) is out of it.

This disturbed me at first - until I realized that in her daily system, the bed needed to be made in order for the piles of rejected potental clothings for the day to be cast off "neatly" on top of things. And from there, to be piled on her dresser (and occasionally mine) for future considerations throughout the week.

But if you ask her, it's just because she just likes having the bed made.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

You're not alone.

My SO is MUCH cleaner and more inclined to clean than I am. I only make the bed for company who may want a tour, and to organize laundry (so it doesn't get lost). But I have to say that I have improved in the 3.5 years we've been living together. I don't want him to think he's doing more than a fair share, so I try to be sensitive to my messes and clean up after myself more often.

Mary Ann


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I like to get into a nicely made bed at night, but that does not mean that I always make the bed in the morning, sometimes I'll make the bed at night and then hop in! 

My husband could not care less about what the condition the bed is in. Once I forgot to put fresh sheets on after I took the old ones off and he just laid down and pulled up the blanket. 
I joke with him that I could replace the bed with a big pile of leaves and sticks and he would be just as happy.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Mrs. Kept is fairly fanatical about the bed being made - immediately. As soon as the last person (me) is out of it.
> 
> This disturbed me at first - until I realized that in her daily system, the bed needed to be made in order for the piles of rejected potental clothings for the day to be cast off "neatly" on top of things. And from there, to be piled on her dresser (and occasionally mine) for future considerations throughout the week.


Damn. You _are_ good. No wonder you're kept.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Mrs. Kept is fairly fanatical about the bed being made - immediately. As soon as the last person (me) is out of it.
> 
> This disturbed me at first - until I realized that in her daily system, the bed needed to be made in order for the piles of rejected potental clothings for the day to be cast off "neatly" on top of things. And from there, to be piled on her dresser (and occasionally mine) for future considerations throughout the week.


Damn. You _are_ good. No wonder you're kept.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*wow, talk about thread drift..... *

I guess we fall right in the middle. I don't have great cleaning habits, they fall somewhat near the binge category but I've tried to get better over the years. There is a lot of room for improvement before the OCD meter would start to move.

I've actually started following the flylady program for just staying on top of routine things... and yes connie it is all about building habits  but it's really worked for me. I'm developing new habits that learn towards just spending 5 or 10 minutes a day on something until waiting until it's really bad or I'm expecting company. Helps to that we've been remodeling, and that's a little incentive to keep a nicer house nicer. If the house if halfway decent most of the time, I feel a whole lot less guilty to blow off and go ride or ski...

formica


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Damn. You _are_ good. No wonder you're kept.


I wish I could tell if you're being sarcastic or not. It would really help with the direction of my witty reply. I just haven't seen enough of your conversations to really know.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> I wish I could tell if you're being sarcastic or not. It would really help with the direction of my witty reply. I just haven't seen enough of your conversations to really know.


You're my new hero. Why, with your wisdom and insight I might still be married.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

wooglin said:


> You're my new hero. Why, with your wisdom and insight I might still be married.


And that would be good because?


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

connie said:


> Ha!
> 
> I can't be the only woman in the world who is the messy one in a relationship! My husband sounds like you girls. Personally - I would never consider making the bed unless I had company coming over who might want a tour of the house, I do the laundry when something I want to wear is dirty, and do the dishes when the sink is full or I need a pot or pan that's dirty. I tend to leave a trail of clothing and water glasses and such around - particularly when he's out of town on business. And then I have to run home and clean up before he gets home so he's not all grumpy about the mess. He can't fathom why I can't always keep the house clean and I can't fathom why I'd waste the time cleaning when I don't have to.
> 
> The funny thing is that I was in the military and in a military corps of cadets in college, so for years on end, I made my bed, cleaned everything and was really neat every day. As soon as I didn't have to anymore... I went right back to doing what comes naturally. My mom always said that if you do something every day for 21 days it becomes a habit - YEAH RIGHT.


 Wasn't going to say anything but here it's like that, except we are both messy about different things. When I have time, I'm the tornado cleaner and my girls are always asking me where I put things away - I tell them if they put their stuff away themselves it won't end up in the garbage  Of course, my tools, my office and the basement are off-limits almost never cleaned, me and the dog like our comfort. Laundry, I wash her bike stuff she washes mine - other than that its a mix - BUT if I get one complaint about whites and what not the stuff gets left for a week or so (a long time in a family of 6). Dishes, every one pitches in... The one place we are at war is cleaning the car, mine is clean and the cattle wagon is a mess. and. I. will. not. clean. it. AGAIN. (maybe)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

now now....

even the messy ones amongst us have their way of dealing with things.

i lived on my own for 7 yrs or so before hooking up with the current nag (only put that in there cuz she reads this). i used to have a system for dealing with clean/dirty clothes that she finds rediculous. here it is: 2 laundry baskets. on says dirty on it, one says clean. when the clean one was getting low (or i was going to a party and needed clean underwear) i would grab the dirty basket and run across the street to the laundrymat.

i hated the chinese nazi that ran that place though. 


i have also lived with roommates that made me look **** and span. my best friend from HS/college used to break his spaghetti in half before cooking it. i always knew when he had been cooking because little pieces of uncooked spaghetti would be all over the floor!  he was recently divorced LOL


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

wooglin said:


> You're my new hero. Why, with your wisdom and insight I might still be married.


Always glad to share (insert stupid winkie face I can never get to work, damn it).

Hey can you do plumbing? I'm in need of some wisdom and insight ...


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

*Caveat: I'm about to take this too far*



Bikehigh said:


> You mean the guy on the other side of the glory hole?  We're actually supposed to talk?


Remember, it's not gay if you pretend it's a chick's phallus poking out on your side of the hole.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

kept man said:


> Always glad to share (insert stupid winkie face I can never get to work, damn it).
> 
> Hey can you do plumbing? I'm in need of some wisdom and insight ...


You'd think an inconsiderate lout like myself would at least know plumbing, but no. I have no redeeming qualities whatsoever it seems.

On the stupid winkie face, its a semicolon followed immediately (no space) by a close parenthesis.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Stop pushing for the threesome*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> a member posted this over in general.....maybe you can tell us your side
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 Aaaa'ight? she's not going for it. Take a hint.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*On a realted note...*



Dwight Moody said:


> I dated this woman for about a year who made her bed. I should have known it wasn't going to work out after I realized she made her bed *all* the time, not just when she thought she might have company.


 My wife hates it when I tell people 'we only clean when company comes over.'

This is not true, of course. It's just me funnin' her.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, enough relationship talk for now. Let's take a break and hear about some of Brownie's crazy pregnancy dreams. Are they like crazy food cravings?


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

This is totally freaky, but I swear, just as I was opening up this topic, I was thinking that today would be a real good day to make a pan of brownies. Christine's post just confirms it!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

aword4you said:


> IIf I have boy(s), they will definitely learn to use the hamper! (..and the dishwasher, how to make a bed, and... jk  )


I ususally write the ubiquitous LMAO even though Im not really LMAO. This time however, I am on the verge of LMAO....ps I know it says j/k but trust me when I tell you, take f's advice above and start letting go of the little things now. Im a man and I have a son and he even makes me nuts with this kinda stuff. I cant fathom the anguish he puts my wife through (although it takes the heat off of me in a huge way so Im fine with things, go son, go!!!!! ).

Oddly, its my daughter who's really the slob. Maybe its some strange evolutionary twist, who knows? What were we talking about again?


----------

